# R32 GTR Ac not scrolling from hot to cold.



## b.mikhayloff (Feb 8, 2017)

Ac stays hot between 18-32C in a R32 GTRIf I click FC then it's cold. Might it be the sensors? Diagnosis says 22&25. Meaning sunload sensor and inside air temperature sensor need to be changed. Does anyone have any of these? I'll buy. I'm in USA and need them shipped ASAP!


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

Sunload will fail if not tested in direct sunlight. It's probably fine.


----------



## b.mikhayloff (Feb 8, 2017)

It says it even on the sun but maybe it's cloudy. What else could be the case


----------

